# Mirena Removal w/ Ultrasound Guidance



## tfrick2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Attempted IUD (Mirena) removal in office, provider was unable to see the string so used ultrasound guidance to visualize the IUD. Provider unable to grasp device, procedure terminated due to patient discomfort. This was initially coded as:

58301-53
76857-53

After review, I think this should be coded as:

58301-53
76998

Any other suggestions/opinions?


----------

